# March photo contest



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

The theme for March is "Luck of the Irish" So post your favorite St Patrick's day pictures. 

We'll take entries until March 25.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, that'll be a tough one for me LOL.

I know my mom's yard had lots of wild clovers everywhere, can't really see them in this picture, but here's Tucker thinking he's very lucky to have the sun shining and a big yard to lounge around in!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Who could be more Irish than Princess Erin Kelly ????


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's Nitro, Nash & Nick Jr....


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Nash666 said:


> Here's Nitro, Nash & Nick Jr....



we dont have one to share but this one is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Callum With His St Patricks Scarf He has pinched !


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I should just post any picture of Chester, considering his registered name is "Luck of the Irish." 

Anyways, I don't have any pictures of Chester showing off his name. I'll have to take some now.


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

*Happy St. Patty's Day!*

From left to right: Migo, Madison & Luke


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo on our St. Paddy's day walk at the park. =)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Love all these great pictures*, it's going to be another tough month deciding which photo to vote for again.


----------

